# My easton circuit rim needs to be replaced....



## Erotomaniac (Sep 17, 2005)

My rear rim is bent on my easton circuit wheelset. I need to buy a new rim, what rim brands would be compatible with the spokes that come with Easton circuits? I cant seem to find any easton rims for sale, so would a regular mavic open pro rim do the trick?

I will need the LBS to relace the wheel, plus having to buy a new rim and maybe new spokes, would it be cheaper to just spend a few hundred bucks on a new or used wheel instead?


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Last I checked there is a Curcuit rear wheel on Ebay right now. 

Since Easton recently discontinued the Circuit, you may be able to get a replacement rim through them. Otherwise, the closest rim is probably a Kinlin 27mm.

I don't think an Open Pro would be a good match, as they are just a standard box rim, if I am correct. That will mostly negate any aero advantage you are getting with the Circuits.


----------

